# Civil Service Entrance Exam Seminar.



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was just wondering how good civil service prep seminar is? I heard their is no way to study for this exam. Has anyone taking this before and scored high on the test? And is it worth taking the test with all the veterans coming back. Any replies would be helpful


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Its always worth taking, you never know even though lots of vets are returning, they still may score low, have bad backgrounds or any other dis qualifiers that MAY move you to the top of a list.
Basically you can't study for it, but the test booklets are a good help. You can go to any book store and buy one or get the prep test off line from HRD.
The advantage is you will fully understand the type of questions prior to the test so it cuts down on the nervous jitters you may face.
I took it twice scored 98 and a 96. Got hired from the list i scored a 96 on. 
Good luck and make sure you are well rested the night before, the 3 hours can be a bitch if you have a hangover.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/
i took this course about 3 tests ago.... scored a 99. its not to bad.


----------



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

wow, 1250.00 not cheap either how can one day help that much is this service worth it or could you have scored a 99 anyway


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

shaund44 said:


> wow, 1250.00 not cheap either how can one day help that much is this service worth it or could you have scored a 99 anyway


I dunno i took it before my first ever cs test so i don't have a comparative score. But i don't regret taking it, i wouldn't be selling blood & sperm and picking bud cans on the highway to get $$ to pay for it. i had the extra money and took it. but if it helps you and you have the money then go for it epecially if its ur first test. If u don't do good on the test then u have to wait 2 years to take it again- thats not the time to be saying "shit maybe that seminar could have helped".


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The entrance exam is more or a less a common sense test. Seminars will help you with what to expect, how to read the test and what to look for that may trip you up. 

No one is saying that you need it, many score well into the high 90's with no prep courses.

If your reading comprehension is good and you can read, understand and follow the directions you should be all set. 

Take the time they give you to re-check your answers etc... A good nights rest and a healthy breakfast wouldn't hurt either.

I took the entrance exam twice, 95 and 98, no seminars just that silly blue prep book the commonwealth gives you.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't forget what was given to Van Wilder for advice either.. (paraphrasing)
"*Before any exam, take a pre-game dump*".
This way here, you can focus on the exam and not the fact that you have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

For the exam in 2005 I used this book :

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&EAN=9780764124105&itm=1

It's based on NYPD exams, but on the MA exam, I woudl say there were 10-20 questions that were EXACTLY in this book on the exam, and then the others were similar. I scored a 99 on the test. So $16 versus $1000+ you decide what will work better for you.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

If you are considering paying that money for this exam, you might as well buy plane tickets and a hotel and go take exams in florida, you will get more out of it.


----------



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

The prep test is only $125.00 not 1200.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

policebound24 said:


> The prep test is only $125.00 not 1200.


Well, still good for a one way flight to florida.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If you suck at test taking, pay for the prep course. If you know how to take a test, save your money.

I scored a 93 on my first NY sheriffs' CS exam at age 20. I scored 99 on the Rochester (NY) CS exam (but was the wrong flavor...). I scored 99 on the Mass CS and 98.7 on the MSP exam...using nothing but the government supplied test guides in each instance...

Use whatever works for you...I had a high school career filled with NYS Regents exams, so I learned how to take a test...:&:toot :&:toot :&: ...hey! that was my horn!

</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

did you get on MSP with the score, or did you take something else.


----------

